# Tools To Start



## williamsondrywall (Jan 23, 2012)

Gonna buy mud tray 3 pk taping knives 250ft mud tape. anything else i should buy


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Idiot stick and porter cable sander. Lots of sand paper (80 grit). Mixer (drill) and paddle. Screwdriver and Eastwing hammer.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

williamsondrywall said:


> Gonna buy mud tray 3 pk taping knives 250ft mud tape. anything else i should buy


Some transportation to carry that stuff in:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

boco said:


> Idiot stick and porter cable sander. Lots of sand paper (80 grit). Mixer (drill) and paddle. Screwdriver and Eastwing hammer.


80 grit

don't be so mean to our newest member boco, he will be sanding for ever with that grit,,,,,,, he should use 60 grit:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Your first tools should be a floor scraper and a broom.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Your first tools should be a floor scraper and a broom.










your giving away major secrets Mudshark:furious:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Radios first.


----------



## Collin (Dec 22, 2011)

3" 4" 6" 8" knifes and H&T 11 1/2 stainless steel trowel
black handle Richard not the yellow ones 

here a video by 2bucks showing how to use H&T





Good Luck


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey 2Buck I forgot what a good looking devil you are. Here is a pic of one of the toughest cricketers I have ever seen David Boon. He also holds the record for the amount of beer consumed between England and Australia.:thumbsup: I reckon the likeness is pretty good.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Hey 2Buck I forgot what a good looking devil you are. Here is a pic of one of the toughest cricketers I have ever seen David Boon. He also holds the record for the amount of beer consumed between England and Australia.:thumbsup: I reckon the likeness is pretty good.


The likeness is uncanny, you would need an apron, a pair of arm length rubber gloves.....and a jar of vaseline to tell them apart :yes:.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hey 2Buck I forgot what a good looking devil you are. Here is a pic of one of the toughest cricketers I have ever seen David Boon. He also holds the record for the amount of beer consumed between England and Australia.:thumbsup: I reckon the likeness is pretty good.


not even close:whistling2:

so do chicks dig cricket players, maybe I should move down under:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Forget it, you cant drink enough beer :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

williamsondrywall said:


> Gonna buy mud tray 3 pk taping knives 250ft mud tape. anything else i should buy


 Need some mud 2 stick the tape on with!!:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Why are you buying this stuff?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> not even close:whistling2:
> 
> so do chicks dig cricket players, maybe I should move down under:whistling2:



Down real deep you must like Ausies, if I am not mistaken that bird is an Ausie. A sulpher crested cocatoo. Is he yours? Does he talk?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Down real deep you must like Ausies, if I am not mistaken that bird is an Ausie. A sulpher crested cocatoo. Is he yours? Does he talk?


Yup :yes:.......2Buck likes a cock-or-two,


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

williamsondrywall said:


> Gonna buy mud tray 3 pk taping knives 250ft mud tape. anything else i should buy


Ok, first things first- BUY A RADIO. :thumbsup:
Then, Buy a BIG FLASK:thumbsup:
Finally, buy a VAN:thumbsup:
Sorted:thumbup:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

here a video by 2bucks showing how to use H&T
[URL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8U5vW-0R7ZI[/URL]


2buck also talks a bit about "fisting" in this video. That aint the same as the fisting videos I'VE seen...........:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Yup :yes:.......2Buck likes a cock-or-two,










are kiwiman and ek taper feeling hot yet:furious:

And no gaz, the bird lives here (and I do want one though)http://www.greenviewaviariesparkandzoo.com/


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We have a great variety of birds here in Oz. This is the sulphur crested cocatoo.
There is also a black cocatoo as well.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> are kiwiman and ek taper feeling hot yet:furious:
> 
> And no gaz, the bird lives here (and I do want one though)http://www.greenviewaviariesparkandzoo.com/


You [email protected]! :furious: you'll hurt someone with that voodoo.....My power lead to my light shorted today while I was holding it and it burnt my finger, it was like a blow torch (true story).


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> are kiwiman and ek taper feeling hot yet:furious:


Oi!!! What have I done???:blink:
Big Fisty:tt2:


----------

